# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwwod TH-F7

## -

,         SSB.
    ?

----------


## -

?  :Sad:

----------

,   ,  ,            ,   -     .

----------

*-*
     , , .    ,       .   10 000 .   -      .

----------


## -

?

----------


## UA3XX

,       70 .
  ,           .          .
   ,  ,  ,     .
,      .(   )
(    )  :Laughing:  
    ?
     100  1,3 .
   .
    ,    ,     2  70,        ,
  SSB,   TH- F7E
 !

----------


## Serg

> ....        ,   SSB,


   "-"  ,      SSB  1.3 ,      SSB   :(

----------


## UA3XX

[/quote]   "-"  ,      SSB  1.3 ,      SSB   :([/quote]
 SSB   470 . 
:    SSB   , ?
 To NOVIK
       .
  . Eyecrazy

----------

,  ,   817 -        .

----------


## Serg

> SSB   470 . 
> 
> :    SSB   , ?


,     1296,     SSB /     ...

----------


## UA3XX

> UA3XBF
> 
>  SSB   470 . 
> 
> :    SSB   , ?
> 
> 
> ,     1296,     SSB /     ...


     . 
    !
.....
      ,       ,     ,     !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Serg

> !


  , ...

----------


## UA3XX

> !   ...


 -250    .   .       :Smile: 
 ?

----------

